
US edits National Stockpile website after Kushner claims it’s not for states - rurp
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/04/us-edits-national-stockpile-website-after-kushner-claims-its-not-for-states/
======
matthewaveryusa
Wow, what's most striking to me is the paragraph's writing has gone from
simple and well written to something a middle-school student would produce:

", as well" \-- unnecessary

"stop-gap buffer" \-- redundant

"immediate supply...immediately available" \-- redundant. If you really want
to use "immediate" twice in a sentence for some unknown reason, use a synonym.

These three things are objectively bad writing, and this is coming from an
engineer that isn't exactly Shakespeare.

~~~
rdiddly
The messy debris of a mind fighting itself.

------
ceejayoz
"The party told you to reject the evidence of your eyes and ears. It was their
final, most essential command."

~~~
NikolaeVarius
we have always been at war with Eastasia

~~~
rtkwe
Just replace Eastasia with Centralasia and it feels about right by now.

------
rconti
Worse, in medical equipment purchases, the Federal Government is spitefully
outbidding Governors whose names are followed by a little letter they don't
like.

[https://wfpl.org/federal-government-outbids-kentucky-for-
med...](https://wfpl.org/federal-government-outbids-kentucky-for-medical-
equipment-amid-shortage/)

~~~
harmmonica
The residents of Kentucky, as a voting bloc, have voted for the republican
presidential candidate for at least a generation (and probably longer than
that). I understand the governor is a democrat, but it seems like a more
simple explanation exists rather than Trump's administration intentionally
harming a solidly-red electorate out of spite for their governor.

A more simple explanation may be that Trump's administration, and therefore
the federal government, has been flat-footed almost every step of the way (if
you need a source on that, check the "front page" of every major, left or
right-leaning news service in the US) and is now doing everything in their
power to address their shortcomings which includes getting their hands on as
much PPE, medical devices, etc. as possible.

It does further speak to their inability to rise to the moment by not better-
coordinating their purchases with the needs of the states. The administration
deserves massive blame here for their initial and likely ongoing response to
this and should be held accountable, but let's hold them accountable where the
facts are nearly-indisputable (there are plenty of those facts to go around).

------
jupp0r
I’d be really interested in who the stockpile is meant for if it’s not for
people living in states.

~~~
codeddesign
The entire press conference was stating that the federal stockpile is not a
grocery store, but is to be mobile based upon where the federal government
feels it is needed, and no state has the right to demand and send a shopping
list.

~~~
pas
That's of course a completely sensible stance, but what's the current standing
protocol, or it's just what Trump feels at the moment?

~~~
codeddesign
So many people blame Trump, when in reality there are 10's of thousands of
goverment workers that work tirelessly every day and go unnoticed (good and
bad). In regard's to my initial comment, here is a great example of Washington
state receiving ventilators from the stock pile, and then sending them back
for use elsewhere:

[https://nypost.com/2020/04/06/washington-returns-hundreds-
of...](https://nypost.com/2020/04/06/washington-returns-hundreds-of-federal-
ventilators-for-use-in-ny/)

------
TomMckenny
I wonder how long it will take for this thread to be buried by people as eager
to cover for the regime's ineptitude as Kushner is.

~~~
ceejayoz
57 minutes, apparently.

------
ARandomerDude
Can someone explain why this is HN-worthy? I don't get it.

\- startup-related: no

\- involves hacking: no

\- of general technical interest: no

HN is (usually) a refuge from the otherwise saturated world of political mud
slinging.

~~~
ceejayoz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

"Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is spam
or off-topic, flag it."

